# Old Spice



## Barbara L (Nov 27, 2006)

Okay ladies, here is a question for you.  Do you let your husband wear Old Spice?  LOL--I know that sounds weird, but here is my situation, and I have talked to other women who have the same problem.  My dad has worn Old Spice for years, and I have always loved it (still do).  When James and I got married a few years ago someone gave him some Old Spice for Christmas.  As soon as he put it on the first time I knew that he could never wear it again.  Couldn't get romantic with my husband reminding me of my dad!   I think Old Spice probably has to skip generations!  

So ladies (and gentlemen) is there a scent that you cannot stand for your spouse or significant other wear?

 Barbara


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 27, 2006)

I made him throw out the Old Spice about 13 years ago.  He's pretty sensible when it comes to colognes - he has worn Escape ever since I got him that (at the same time I nixed the Old Spice) lol

I can't think of a scent I wouldn't want him to wear - I certainly don't like the scent of Scotch and only on rare occasions has he actually "worn" it  

Barbara - You are correct!!!!!  Dad and Hubby are NOT permitted to smell the same!!!!!!!


----------



## pdswife (Nov 27, 2006)

Mine is not allowed to wear anything!!!  Ick.  It all gives me major headaches.   I don't wear anything either. ( ok, clothes are allowed.!)


----------



## buckytom (Nov 28, 2006)

darn, pdswife, you had to put in that qualifier. i was gonna comment "no wonder paul loves you so much, runnin' around nekkid with the chickens all day."  

i'm not sure about a few scents, i think one is from chanel, but as soon as i smell them it reminds me of a specific old girlfriend. eek!  i could identify it from a mile away.
i guess it would bother me if dw wore it, altho there is truth to the thing about how a perfume is different on every woman.

as far as old spice goes, my dad bathed in it every morning. when he kissed you goodbye on his way off to work, you stank like it for hours, practically tasting it. yuk.


----------



## Reanie525i (Nov 28, 2006)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> Okay ladies, here is a question for you. Do you let your husband wear Old Spice? LOL--I know that sounds weird, but here is my situation, and I have talked to other women who have the same problem. My dad has worn Old Spice for years, and I have always loved it (still do). When James and I got married a few years ago someone gave him some Old Spice for Christmas. As soon as he put it on the first time I knew that he could never wear it again. Couldn't get romantic with my husband reminding me of my dad!  I think Old Spice probably has to skip generations!
> 
> So ladies (and gentlemen) is there a scent that you cannot stand for your spouse or significant other wear?
> 
> Barbara


 This made me crack up...My father has worn OLD SPICE forever - I always picture watching my dad getting ready to go out - He still at the age of 70 plus still only wears it!!!!!!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Nov 28, 2006)

LOL!  Yes scent is a wonderful thing.........its what attracts us to our partners.  However, when that scent brings in daddy in the picture.........time for a new cologne  .

I know a guy I used to date (many moons ago)........he started dating another girl.  Well she was kicked out of her house and lo and behold.....I still don't know why.....she drifted to my house.  I leant her a shirt and she went to this old boyfriend of mines house and he immediately knew where she'd been.... .


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 28, 2006)

I just roll around in all my magazines before I go out. Something is sure to rub off.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Nov 28, 2006)

best hope your rolling around on mens cologne


----------



## buckytom (Nov 28, 2006)

tatt, i guess you've never had a subscription to birdtalk or catfancy magazines.

you'll smell like 10w40 when the consumer reports auto issues comes out. 

when is s.i.'s swimsuit issue?


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 28, 2006)

for a long time it was Cat Fancy, and I got the scratches to prove it!... 
Those starys LOVED ME!


----------



## Reanie525i (Nov 28, 2006)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> LOL! Yes scent is a wonderful thing.........its what attracts us to our partners. However, when that scent brings in daddy in the picture.........time for a new cologne  .
> 
> I know a guy I used to date (many moons ago)........he started dating another girl. Well she was kicked out of her house and lo and behold.....I still don't know why.....she drifted to my house. I leant her a shirt and she went to this old boyfriend of mines house and he immediately knew where she'd been.... .


 OK - Now I need to know the whole story - lol - can't get away that easy!!!


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 28, 2006)

is this the start of Desperate Discussing Cookers?


----------



## shpj4 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am not married but my Dad used to wear Old Spice.  Today there are so many wonderful scents for a man and Old Spice is not one of them.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Nov 28, 2006)

Reanie525i said:
			
		

> OK - Now I need to know the whole story - lol - can't get away that easy!!!


 
Lets just say my scent killed the mood............... .....it reminded him of me and what he lost by being such an xxx. Come to think of it I never did get that shirt back......oh well.....worth every thread.


----------



## Shunka (Nov 28, 2006)

My Grandpa always wore Old Spice and it smelled so good on him!!!! My Hubby has tried to wear it but his body chemical make-up is so different that it did not smell anywhere near the same. It was not just a one time try; it just does not work on my hubby!! One thing I have noticed about my hubby is that the older he has gotten that any cologne/after shave he wears, comes out smelling so strong that I cannot stand to be around him. I am talking way too strong and the poor guy is using less of the stuff!! When he is home, he uses just plain witch hazel ( ladies, this works great on your legs if you get razor burn too!) and even that smells strong to me at times. Maybe it is just me but I always thought that our sense of smell got lesser with age.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Nov 28, 2006)

My Dad liked Old Spice too, and my brother now wears it. My partner doesn't use aftershave or colognes and I don't wear perfume either as it just makes me cough and wheeze nowadays. But Brut is what teenaged boys used to wear in my younger days. Just the name of it brings back the almighty reek when you'd get two or more lads together or, if you were really unlucky, one who thought that half a bottle would be better than a splash. Nowadays, the ads in Spain are all for something that seems to be called Lynx. Just as well we have environmentally friendly propellants given the amount they spray on!


----------



## Alix (Nov 28, 2006)

OMG Barbara, we really are sisters. Ken and I have had this running debate since "the girls" gave him Old Spice for Christmas one year. It weirds me out badly when he wears it. Must show him this thread!


----------



## Michelemarie (Nov 28, 2006)

DH smelling like DD - that's just wrong.


----------



## Ken (Nov 28, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> OMG Barbara, we really are sisters. Ken and I have had this running debate since "the girls" gave him Old Spice for Christmas one year. It weirds me out badly when he wears it. Must show him this thread!


 
First of all, I CANNOT believe this many people have the same issue with Old Spice! 
Frankly, I don't really like the way it smells all that much...but hey, a dad's gotta use what his girls give him right?  I only wear it the odd weekend when I know I'm not going out anywhere.   (But mostly just to get a rise out of Alix.


----------



## Alix (Nov 28, 2006)

Ken said:
			
		

> First of all, I CANNOT believe this many people have the same issue with Old Spice!
> Frankly, I don't really like the way it smells all that much...but hey, a dad's gotta use what his girls give him right? I only wear it the odd weekend when I know I'm not going out anywhere. (But mostly just to get a rise out of Alix.


 
I KNEW IT!! Well as long as all you want is to bug me, wear it all you like...if you can FIND it!


----------



## amber (Nov 28, 2006)

My father always wore old spice and I hated the scent of that stuff!  Nor would I like my husband to wear it.


----------



## Ken (Nov 28, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> I KNEW IT!! Well as long as all you want is to bug me, wear it all you like...if you can FIND it!


 
Why do I get the feeling my Brandied Chicken may taste a little "Spicey" next time?


----------



## Alix (Nov 28, 2006)

Or the dill sauce for your salmon...


----------



## mudbug (Nov 28, 2006)

You think Old Spice is bad? Try English Leather.  

The whole house reeked for hours after dad left for a trip (he was a UAL pilot).


----------



## Ken (Nov 28, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> Or the dill sauce for your salmon...


 
I saw "Something to Talk About".  I'm not eating salmon anymore!


----------



## Half Baked (Nov 28, 2006)

The first scents I remember from dating were Patouli oil and English Leather.  As I got older, it turned to Polo.

I love the smell of Old Spice since it reminds me of my dad, and I miss him so much.

Mr HB has never worn cologne.


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 28, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> You think Old Spice is bad? Try English Leather.
> 
> The whole house reeked for hours after dad left for a trip (he was a UAL pilot).


I actually love Old Spice--just not on my husband!  Both English Leather and any kind of musk make me absolutely sick.   

 Barbara


----------



## Shunka (Nov 28, 2006)

Do any of you remember back in the very late 70s to early 80s, a set of cologne called man&woman? It wasn't too musky but the 2 bottles fit interlocked, kinda. I do remember liking that on my hubby (the male scent that is) back then. I don't think it was around for very long.


----------



## QSis (Nov 28, 2006)

I love Old Spice.  My grandfather, father and brother have all worn it, and whenever I smell it on another man, I say "Oooo! You smell great!" and I mean it.

None of the romantic men in my life have worn Old Spice - don't know how I'd feel about that.  

Lee


----------



## BigDog (Nov 28, 2006)

ROTFL!  

I don't wear cologne. But, I do use Old Spice. Only the newer scents though. Old Spice Red Zone for both body spray, body wash, and deoderant/antiperspirant.

My preferred scents start with After Hours, then Glacial Falls & Metallic Ice (toss up on the order), Aqua Reef then Pure Sport (in this given order). The body wash is only available in After Hours, Glacial Falls, and Aqua Reef, so I usually go with one of those.

DW has never really found something that struck me, that is until Bath & Body Works came out with their Moonlight Path fragrance. 

http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/family/index.jsp?categoryId=2077826&cp=2073259

Hubba! Hubba!  

Part of the problem is a lot of the stuff DW likes has a vanilla tinge to it, which drives my nose crazy in a not good way. I always dreaded fragrance shopping with her because after about 5 scents, my nose was done. Alas, that problem has been solved, though!


----------



## Alix (Nov 28, 2006)

You know, I like all the Old Spice new scents too. Its just the original that makes me think of my Dad. Tough to feel romantic when you're thinking of your Dad. 

Does anyone remember Paco Rabanne? I used to love that. Haven't seen it for ages though. I like Givenchy for Men too, but its also on the pricy side.


----------



## ironchef (Nov 28, 2006)

I think the brand of scents and deoderant is dependant on the generation. Mostly everyone I know uses some type of clear gel like Gillette or Right Guard.

For cologne, it's either something by CK, Hilfiger, RL, BR, etc., etc. I don't think I know anyone that uses something like Old Spice, Brut, etc.


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 29, 2006)

My husband has worn Givenchy Gentleman for the past 30 years. I weaned him away from Aramis.... Peeeeoooowwwwww 

My Dad used to use (very, very sparingly... he was in the army!) Dunhill - I think they now call it Dunhill Original.  The smell takes me back to my childhood!


----------



## vyapti (Nov 29, 2006)

I tell my wife when I'm out and she restocks.  I don't know what it is and don't particularly care . . . as long as she likes it.


----------



## Harborwitch (Nov 29, 2006)

I think mine is a little reversed. . . . MIL gave me a special "welcome to the family" gift when I first moved in - a big bottle of her favorite nighttime body lotion from Avon.   Yup - I wanna go to bed with my husband smelling like his mother.  NOT  If that wasn't so bad - the stuff stinks.  I gave it back to her one day when she was out and complaining.


----------

